# A few hours in Lisbon



## kw60 (May 12, 2012)

I have family visiting next month flying to and from Lisbon airport.
One leaves at 10.30 am and the other at 6.30 pm. So I have a lot of hours to spare in between the flights.
I would like to go shopping / have lunch in Lisbon but not too far from the airport.
Having never been to Lisbon and not the most confident of drivers in Portugal yet I was wondering if anyone can suggest where to go.
I rely heavily on my sat nav to get me about so post codes or co ordinates would be most helpful.
My son in law mentioned a place near the airport, it's a big shopping complex/ restaurants , bars etc and said it was on the waterfront ?
Thanks in advance
Kim


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

That'd be the Vasco da Gama Shopping Centre just below airport, youi could walk to it or take airport bus to Oriente and leave car at airport
Localização do Centro Vasco da Gama

or if you'd like to be a bit more adventurous Freeport is directly opposite via Vasco da Gama bridge Getting Here | Freeport Outlet Alcochete Lisboa 

or with Metro sightseeing is an alternative to shopping but probably 1 place rather than a few, I go down to Belem for a stroll and pasteles


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Why not take something like the BIG YELLOW tour bus. Good value for money and you can hop on and off


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

The Oceanarium is amazing, well worth spending the day there. It's on the old EXPO site, so there's lots more things to see and do - cable cars, fountains, restaurants etc. Free parking, and it's very close to the airport.


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

I have only been to Lisboa airport Im going to have to get my wife to show me around. It sounds a very modern city. Cant wait to try the custard tarts they make freshly cooked Mmmmmm


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Custard Tarts don't let a Portuguese hear you call them that a national treasure


----------



## Micksantacruz (Dec 1, 2012)

paspel be belem hope thats right this time lol


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Pasteis (Pastel) de Belem or Pasteis de Nata bit more accurate or just Nata all taste as good especially fresh from a local baker.

Saw Paul Hollywood add and swirl some chocolate in for Easter, think it'd spoil them but he ho


----------

